# bike festival willingen



## trek 6500 (16. Februar 2009)

...wer kommt denn so alles hin ????


----------



## chris29 (18. Februar 2009)

Ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fdheidkamp (19. Februar 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...wer kommt denn so alles hin ????



Was ist das für ein Sch... Thread ausserdem fehlt zwischen "denn" und "so" ein da !! 

Gruß der Druckspüler


----------



## lonzey (19. Februar 2009)

was eine qualifizierte antwort! wenns dir nicht gefällt, dann lass ihn doch einfach!
auszerdem denke ich nicht, dass in seinem satz irgendwas fehlen würde!

greetz


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (19. Februar 2009)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...wer kommt denn so alles hin ????



Na ich natürlich 
Und eine CC-Abordnung aus dem Hildesheimer Wald
Das wird ein Spass wenn die Sonne scheint bei 20 Grad C.....
LG, G-K-R


----------



## chris29 (19. Februar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> Das wird ein Spass wenn die Sonne scheint bei 20 Grad C.....
> LG, G-K-R



 6°C und Nieselregen vielleicht


----------



## trek 6500 (23. Februar 2009)

@druckspüler : ... biste noch ganz klar im kopp ????? wenn es dich nicht interessiert , schreib doch einfach nix . echt , sowas dämliches ....


----------



## iglg (23. Februar 2009)

Günther-Kette-R schrieb:


> _Das wird ein Spass wenn die Sonne scheint bei 20 Grad C....._
> LG, G-K-R




Ich glaube, das gab es in den letzten 9 Jahren nur einmal, oder ?
In 2000, bei meiner ersten Teilnahme, war es tatsächlich so trocken, dass es auf den Wiesenabfahrten *gestaubt* hat. Und es war warm und sonnig, zumindest tagsüber !

Ich glaube aber, seitdem war es immer nur matschig und kühl

Aber wir geben ja nicht auf, dieses Jahr wird es wieder versucht !


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (23. Februar 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> Aber wir geben ja nicht auf, dieses Jahr wird es wieder versucht !


Jo, die Hoffung stirbt zuletzt, habe auf jeden Fall Kautschukprodukte für Trocken bis Naturfeucht dabei
LG, G-K-R


----------



## Jimi der Bayer (2. März 2009)

....hey, die 20°C waren von der kleinen hildesheimer Abordung vorausgesetzt!


----------



## NoBody24h (2. März 2009)

baaaam !! 

pflichtermin für eine hand voll ösis 

lg
tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (2. März 2009)

Das 10te mal in Folge kalt,naß und eklig


----------



## SBIKERC (3. März 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> Ich glaube, das gab es in den letzten 9 Jahren nur einmal, oder ?
> In 2000, bei meiner ersten Teilnahme, war es tatsächlich so trocken, dass es auf den Wiesenabfahrten *gestaubt* hat. Und es war warm und sonnig, zumindest tagsüber !
> 
> Ich glaube aber, seitdem war es immer nur matschig und kühl
> ...



letztes Jahr war doch ganz ok...ich glaub 2004 stand das Wasser in einigen Gruben fast einen halben Meter tief
und die Wiesenabfahrten waren so schlammig das man das Bremsen eigentlich auch lassen konnte

bin dieses Jahr wieder dabei und hoffe wieder auf der Kurzen Runde vorne mit dabei zu sein


----------



## Philanderer (3. März 2009)

Werde auch wieder dabei sein und den Marathon fahren! Hoffe auch auf halbwegs gutes Wetter. Letztes Jahr war ja schon ganz ok für Willinger Verhältnisse
Weiß zufällig jemand wo man halbwegs in Festival nähe Zelten kann? Der Platz unterhalb der Seilbahn ist laut Homepage dieses Jahr nicht für Camper, als Ausweichmöglichkeit wird ein Zeltplatz an der Mühlenkopfschanze angegeben. Das ist ja schon recht weit weg vom Kern der Sache!


----------



## Günther-Kette-R (3. März 2009)

Philanderer schrieb:


> Der Platz unterhalb der Seilbahn ist laut Homepage dieses Jahr nicht für Camper, als Ausweichmöglichkeit wird ein Zeltplatz an der Mühlenkopfschanze angegeben. Das ist ja schon recht weit weg vom Kern der Sache!


Ja, das ist schade, war recht praktisch und auch zu Fuß gut zu erreichen! Die Entfernungsangabe (2 km) zum Platz "Mühlenkopfschanze" finde ich sehr optimistisch
Für uns egal, wir sind in Usseln (Ferienhaus), da ist Fahren angesagt
LG, Günther


----------



## Deleted 130247 (3. März 2009)

chris29 schrieb:


> 6°C und Nieselregen vielleicht


  Ich denke gerade an 2006, morgens um 1000 waren es 0°C. Gott haben wir gefroren.


----------



## >Jonas< (4. März 2009)

man freu ich mich schon auf willingen dieses jahr
ich suche aber noch nach einer unterkunft, hab auch schon nen thread dazu aufgemacht doch bis jetzt hat noch keiner geantwortet
hier ist der thread 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=384714
vielleicht weis ja einer was und kann mir nen paar tipps geben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumens100 (4. März 2009)

schaue hier super Hotel 

www.bikestation-willingen.de


----------



## >Jonas< (5. März 2009)

dieses jahr ist das festival ja gar nicht bei der eissporthalle, sondern genau unter der talstation von der seilbahn
http://www.bike-festival.de/willingen/download/Expoplan2009.pdf
und es kostet keinen eintritt mehr


----------



## fritzbox (5. März 2009)

>Jonas< schrieb:


> dieses jahr ist das festival ja gar nicht bei der eissporthalle, sondern genau unter der talstation von der seilbahn
> http://www.bike-festival.de/willingen/download/Expoplan2009.pdf
> *und es kostet keinen eintritt mehr*



Nach dem die Besucherzahlen die letzten 2-3 Jahre nachgelassen haben wundert mich das nicht


----------



## wiredonkey1984 (9. März 2009)

Huaaah!
Ich mach auch mit! Momentan rüste ich noch auf: Neue Nabe, neue Federgabel, neue Scheibenbremse und bald schon: Ein neuer RAHMEN!!!
Hab mir vorgenommen, bis Willingen einen 66er Racemaxx-Rahmen zu ordern (bin nur über die Farbe noch unschlüssig).


----------



## wiredonkey1984 (9. März 2009)

PS: Das BikeHotel ist ziemlich teuer. Und da wir wohl alle mit Bike anfahren werden, solltet ihr euch mal nach günstigen Ferienwohnungen in Willingen und Umgebung umschauen (Hab ein paar gute Angebote unter 30,- Euro pro Nacht...)


----------



## bombe171 (2. Mai 2009)

Bis wann kann man sich denn da anmelden? Oder ist die maximale Starterzahl schon erreicht?


----------



## fuschnick (2. Juni 2009)

Pilgere dieses Jahr das erste mal aufs festival. Unter anderem interessieren mich test bikes. Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?

Wie lange kann ich fahren? Einmal den Stand auf und ab oder doch eine kleine Runde auf dem Gelände?

Muss ich mich dazu anmelden oder lange warten bis ein bike frei ist? möchte z.B. zu Speci, Cube, Giant

Ach ja, werden auch schon 2010ner Modelle ausgestellt?

danke für Antworten


----------



## Renato (2. Juni 2009)

fuschnick schrieb:


> Pilgere dieses Jahr das erste mal aufs festival. Unter anderem interessieren mich test bikes. Wie kann ich mir das vorstellen?
> 
> Wie lange kann ich fahren? Einmal den Stand auf und ab oder doch eine kleine Runde auf dem Gelände?
> 
> ...



Du mußt deinen Personal-Ausweis vorlegen und einen Wisch ausfüllen. 
Wenn dein Wunsch-Bike an den Stand kommt kannst du damit 30-45min fahren. (Andere wollen auch noch) Bei den Abfahrts-Bikes lohnt es sich mit der Seilbahn hoch und dann die FR-Strecke wieder runter. (Mit dem eigenen Bike geht die FR-Strecke aber besser)

2010ner Modelle  

Die kommen erst im Spätsommer auf die US-Messen und Im Herbst auf die EU-Messen.
Bis November oder März bleibt dann Zeit zum träumen.


----------



## fuschnick (2. Juni 2009)

Das hört sich ja schon mal gut an. Kenne das Gelände dort leider überhaupt nicht.

Hab ich noch Alternativen zur FR-Strecke? Sprich, ich will mit Enduro ein Stück hoch strampeln und dann S2,S3 Trail runterfahren. Das wäre perfekt.


----------



## 4XRacerPB (2. Juni 2009)

ich bin da ;aber ich bin eh immer da.....ja ich wohn da...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Renato (2. Juni 2009)

@ fuschnick

Du kannst die Strecke problemlos auch hoch fahren.
Das war früher sogar schneller als der alte Bummel-Lift.
Wieviel S die FR-Strecke hat hängt davon ab wie schnell du bist.
Ansonsten sind auch alle Wege rundum Willingen für eine kleine Tour zu brauchen. Sobald man 1-2Km vom Festival-Gelände entfernt ist hat man wieder Ruhe auf den Trails.


----------



## Marc B (5. Juni 2009)

Wer fährt den Marathon mit?


----------



## keroson (5. Juni 2009)

ich


----------



## Marc B (5. Juni 2009)

Das ist echt früh mit dem Start, aber naja, dann muss man halt die richtigen Klamotten dabei haben

P.S.: Beim letzten mal war das Wetter gut:


----------



## wiredonkey1984 (6. Juni 2009)

Ich werd den Marathon dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal fahren. Hoffe, mein Bike wird bis dahin fertig...
Wer hat denn Erfahrungen mit dem Campingplatz? Lohnt sich das Zelt aufschlagen? (Hab nämlich noch kein Zimmer gefunden)


----------



## Marc B (6. Juni 2009)

Dieses Jahr ist ja alles etwas verschoben. Da wo ich letztes mal mein Zelt hatte, befindet sich dieses Jahr das Festivalgelände.

Also naja, es war kalt, nass und ich musste eine Gebühr bezahlen für die lausige kleine Stelle. Dieses Jahr habe ich ein Zimmer *freu*, bin aber auch für 4 Tage dort.


----------



## Behrgamont (6. Juni 2009)

weiß wer wie die strecke sein wird beim enduro rennen?
wie breit? welche strecke?


----------



## Marc B (6. Juni 2009)

Es wird wohl an der Gondelstation oben losgehen und dann nach kurzem Gegenanstieg den Freeride-Track runtergehen.


----------



## herrmann (6. Juni 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> P.S.: Beim letzten mal war das Wetter gut:


gut ist relativ, beim start war es schweinekalt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (7. Juni 2009)

Hi,

ich werde aus dem Programmplan nicht so richtig schlau. Weiß jemand von euch wann und um wieviel Uhr die/das Four-Cross Rennen stattfinden?

Gruß M.


----------



## fritzbox (7. Juni 2009)

herrmann schrieb:


> gut ist relativ, beim start war es schweinekalt



So richtig warm war es die letzten 10 Jahre noch nie oder ?


----------



## Renato (7. Juni 2009)

fritzbox schrieb:


> So richtig warm war es die letzten 10 Jahre noch nie oder ?



Doch!   2001 war schön warm.


----------



## Marc B (7. Juni 2009)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> ich werde aus dem Programmplan nicht so richtig schlau. Weiß jemand von euch wann und um wieviel Uhr die/das Four-Cross Rennen stattfinden?
> 
> Gruß M.



"Die 32 zeitbesten Männer und 16 Frauen der Qualifikation ziehen am Samstagabend um 19.00 Uhr in die großen Finale des NISSAN Nightsprints ein."


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. Juni 2009)

Das Wetter wird schön. Laut Voraussage 22 Grad und ich bin auch dabei, aber auf dem gaanz, gaanz langen Kanten.


----------



## Wayne70 (8. Juni 2009)

wiredonkey1984 schrieb:


> Ich werd den Marathon dieses Jahr zum ersten Mal fahren. Hoffe, mein Bike wird bis dahin fertig...
> Wer hat denn Erfahrungen mit dem Campingplatz? Lohnt sich das Zelt aufschlagen? (Hab nämlich noch kein Zimmer gefunden)



Probiers mal hier mit dem Zimmer.
http://waldesruh-online.com/

Ist glaube ich nicht so weit vom Start weg, ich bin dort noch im EZ gerade untergekommen und habe vor von dort ohne Auto zum Start zu radeln.
Mal sehen.
bis dahin Wayne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne70 (8. Juni 2009)

Bis wann kann man Freitags zum Marthon noch die Startnummer abholen?
Auf der HP finde ich nichts. Und ist das auch in der Eishalle?
Wayne


----------



## fritzbox (8. Juni 2009)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> Bis wann kann man Freitags zum Marthon noch die Startnummer abholen?
> *Auf der HP finde ich nichts. Und ist das auch in der Eishalle?*
> Wayne



Richtig suchen 

Eishalle war die letzten Jahre ,dieses Jahr ist das Festival am Ettelsberglift 
Starnummer abholen wird so lange gehen wie das Festival geöffent hat


----------



## Wayne70 (8. Juni 2009)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Richtig suchen
> 
> Eishalle war die letzten Jahre ,dieses Jahr ist das Festival am Ettelsberglift
> Starnummer abholen wird so lange gehen wie das Festival geöffent hat



Ah, si ...
10 - 19 Uhr Info-Center / Akkreditierung . Wunderbar.


----------



## bikeorama (9. Juni 2009)

Hallo, vor rund 3 Wochen konnte man sich noch die gpx Daten der Marathonstrecken auf der HP runterladen. Ich hab mir dummerweise nur die URL gebookmarkt. 

http://www.bike-festival.de/willingen/download/großeRunde09.gpx.

Mittlerweile sind die Strecken vom Server genommen worden . Hat sich die jemand schon voher abgespeichert.

Grüße
bikeorama


----------



## Marc B (9. Juni 2009)

Für mich wird das erste mal sein, dass ich in Willingen mitfahre. 2001 war ich am Gardasee mit dabei, aber da war eh eitel Sonnenschein angesagt. Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall genügend Klamotten mitnehmen


----------



## fritzbox (9. Juni 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Für mich wird das erste mal sein, dass ich in Willingen mitfahre. 2001 war ich am Gardasee mit dabei, aber da war eh eitel Sonnenschein angesagt. *Ich werde mir auf jeden Fall genügend Klamotten mitnehmen;*)



Die Starttemperaturen lagen fast immer unter 10°


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (9. Juni 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=403858


----------



## Akumlehn (10. Juni 2009)

Wer auch immer behauptet, dass 2001 schönes Wetter in Willingen war, dem sei gesagt:

jeder kann mal irren. Es hat ziemlich übelst geregnet. Aber trotzdem hat die Langstrecke richtig Spaß gemacht 

Grüße,
Andreas


----------



## thomas79 (10. Juni 2009)

hat keiner behauptet. Am Gardasee war 2001 gutes Wetter


----------



## Breezel (10. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Gibt es schon Einschätzungen in Hinblick auf die neue Strecke? Es dürfte zumindest weder besonders schlammig noch staubtrocken werden. Eher Race-King oder nen schmalen, leichten 2,1er Speed-King aufziehen?

Gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (10. Juni 2009)

Ich werd 2,1er Rocket Ron vorn drauf ziehen und 2,1er Racing Ralph hinten


----------



## Wayne70 (10. Juni 2009)

Bei dem Wetter bei uns (Niederrhein) werde ich gerade mal wieder extrem skeptisch wg. Schlamm und Wetter in Willingen. Aber na gut, Webcam sieht nicht ganz so wild aus.
http://www.willingen.de/region-willingen/wie-siehts-da-aus/webcams.html
Keine Locals hier, oder zumindestens welche die etwas zum Wetter aktuell in Willingen sagen können?
Wayne


----------



## 4XRacerPB (10. Juni 2009)

also gestern regen und sonne im wechsel, heut bewölkt und leichter niesel ...im wald noch matschig


----------



## MTB-OE (11. Juni 2009)

Hallo!

Kurze Frage:

Auf der Homepage steht, dass es mehrere provisorische Zeltplätze gibt. Welcher ist der Beste? Dicht beim Festivalgelände usw Welchen nehmt Ihr?

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## broncotnt (11. Juni 2009)

hat einer ne ahnung wie das aussieht mit teile kaufen schieße ich da schnäppchen oder nen bock weil die sachen evtl. überteuert sind?


----------



## fritzbox (11. Juni 2009)

broncotnt schrieb:


> hat einer ne ahnung wie das aussieht mit teile kaufen schieße ich da schnäppchen oder nen bock *weil die sachen evtl. überteuert sind*?



Zwingt dich ja niemand was zu kaufen wenn es zu teuer ist 

Ich hoffe das ich rechtzeitig bis 7Uhr am Samstag in Willingen bin will mich für den Marathon noch nachmelden 

D.h früh losfahren 4uhr30 :kotz:


----------



## broncotnt (11. Juni 2009)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Zwingt dich ja niemand was zu kaufen wenn es zu teuer ist
> 
> Ich hoffe das ich rechtzeitig bis 7Uhr am Samstag in Willingen bin will mich für den Marathon noch nachmelden
> 
> D.h früh losfahren 4uhr30 :kotz:



Hmmmm sehr konstruktive antwort ah warte mal mir fällt da gerade was ein ach ja ,, zwingt dich doch niemand da mitzufahren oder

ne mal spaß bei seite kann man da teile kaufen oder nicht oft ist es ja auf messen so das man da recht gute preise hat nur war ich noch nie in willingen bzw. auf einer bike messe.


----------



## Physioterrorist (11. Juni 2009)

Du hast ja jetzt noch ne Menge Zeit,um Preise zu recherchieren und dann kannst du vor Ort entscheiden, ob's günstig ist oder nicht...


----------



## Adrenalino (11. Juni 2009)

Ich muss nochmal aufs Wetter zurück kommen. Bin seit 1999 jedes Jahr dabei gewesen. Es hat zwar nicht jedes Jahr während des Rennens geregnet dafür aber IMMER in den Tagen vorher! Willingen staubtrocken ohne Matsch und sogar mit Sonne satt gab es nur ein einziges mal : im Jahrhundertsommer 2003! Da konnte man sogar den berüchtigten Trail ca. 10km vor dem Ziel hochfahren.

Aber ansonsten gehören Willingen und Mistwetter untrennbar zusammen. Zumindest Matsch und Nässe von unten.

So, das musste mal gesagt werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Breezel (11. Juni 2009)

Hier im Ruhrgebiet hat es heute ausgiebig geregnet. Ich hoffe in Willingen war das etwas anders. Andernfalls hoffe ich mal auf eine trockene Nacht und sofern es morgen trocken bleibt, dürfte es am Samstag ganz passabel aussehen. Werde den RaceKing aufziehen. Schonmal viel Erfolg an alle!


----------



## tzmtb (11. Juni 2009)

@Adrenalino

genau 2003 Staub ohne Ende keine Sicht.
Sonst immer feucht...


----------



## Rumas (11. Juni 2009)

Wenn es in Willingen auch so geregnet hat wie hier (40km von Willingen entfernt) dürfte es wohl Samstag noch ziemlich nass sein auch wenn der Freitag trocken bleibt.
Aber mal sehen, werde morgen schon mal hin fahren, die Startnummer abholen und übers Festivalgelände schlappen.


----------



## Wayne70 (12. Juni 2009)

Breezel schrieb:


> ... morgen trocken bleibt, dürfte es am *Sonntag *ganz passabel aussehen. Werde den RaceKing aufziehen. Schonmal viel Erfolg an alle!



Nicht das am Sonntag schon alles für dich vorbei ist, der Marathon aber schon . Der ist am Samstag.

Gestern bei uns im Wald am Niederrhein im Bereich 0 bis 100 HM war alles voller Schlamm. Ich geha mal nicht davon aus dass dies in Willingen bei anderen HM Regionen anders ist, da reicht ein Tag Sonne nicht. Ich habe mal dieses Böse Wort "Schutzble ..." in meine Kiste gepackt. Bahh ...


----------



## fritzbox (12. Juni 2009)

Aktuell 7° in Willingen


----------



## Wayne70 (12. Juni 2009)

man bildet sich ein Urteil ;-)
1 x Gestern abend
2 x heute morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fritzbox (12. Juni 2009)

Wayne70 schrieb:


> man bildet sich ein Urteil ;-)
> 1 x Gestern abend
> 2 x heute morgen



Wie immer


----------



## tokessa (12. Juni 2009)

Am WE kommt der sommer keine angst


----------



## Totoxl (12. Juni 2009)

Was einer von euch über welche Strecke der Freeride Event vo Specialized läuft?
Geht der auch über die Freeride Strecke? Irgendwie eine doofe Frage, aber wir wollten Sonntag wohl über die FR Strecke und wenn da der Event ist wäre es schon Schei..


----------



## tokessa (12. Juni 2009)

Ich tät umplanen


----------



## Totoxl (12. Juni 2009)

Wir sind Samstag, Sonntag und Montag da. Dann fahren wir an den anderen Tagen.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (12. Juni 2009)

Weiß einer von euch, an welchem ZUGBAHNHOF ich aussteigen muss um nach Willingen zu kommen???


----------



## iglg (12. Juni 2009)

Adrenalino schrieb:


> Ich muss nochmal aufs Wetter zurück kommen. Bin seit 1999 jedes Jahr dabei gewesen. Es hat zwar nicht jedes Jahr während des Rennens geregnet dafür aber IMMER in den Tagen vorher! Willingen staubtrocken ohne Matsch und sogar mit Sonne satt gab es nur ein einziges mal : im Jahrhundertsommer 2003!



Zweimal ! : In 2000, bei meiner ersten Teilnahme, war es sonnig, warm und trocken. Da war kein Matschklümpchen am Bike, zumindest auf der kleinen Runde.

Aber grundsätzlich stimmt's : Das Verhältnis guten zu schlechten Wetters ist extrem in Richtung Nässe und Kälte verschoben.


----------



## Akumlehn (12. Juni 2009)

Hehe

der Wettermedian liegt eher im nassen Bereich, das stimmt  2002 war okay, hat nur leicht getröpfelt zwischendurch. 2003 war in der Tat super, zumindest vom Wetter her 

Nundenn, viel Spaß in Willingen.

Grüße,
Andreas, der den gepflegten Sprung in den Rhein (So) gegenüber Schlamm in Willingen (Sa) präferiert


----------



## Wayne70 (12. Juni 2009)

Wird langsam voll, die Kollegen vom DH sind schon da


----------



## mast99 (13. Juni 2009)

Gefällt mir bisher wieder mal sehr gut, die Orga stimmt, das Wetter auch.
Leider hat es nicht gereicht um die Marathonstrecke auch in höheren Lagen trocken zu legen.
Die Strecke an sich hat gefallen, auch wenn ich mich immer wieder frage ob so mancher "Biker" wirklich richtig ist bei solch einem Rennen.
Jetzt brauch ich dringend was zu essen und dann gehts nochmal aufs Festival beim Dirt und den anderen Rennen zuschauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## blammo (14. Juni 2009)

Mahlzeit!
Wir waren gestern in Willingen und haben viele bunte Bildchen gemacht! 
hier gehts direkt zu den Fotos


----------



## wiredonkey1984 (14. Juni 2009)

mast99 schrieb:


> ... auch wenn ich mich immer wieder frage ob so mancher "Biker" wirklich richtig ist bei solch einem Rennen.




Was meinst du denn damit? Hat dir jemand was getan? Oder hast du sich überschätzende Fahrer auf dem Boden liegen gesehen?


----------



## Tobi91 (14. Juni 2009)

Ich wollte mit nem Kumpel auch nach Willingen... sind aber ins falsche gefahren...  dort trafen wir dann noch  einen Kollegen der auch falsch war...   

Nächstes Jahr schaffen wirs


----------



## HB76 (14. Juni 2009)

Tobi91 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit nem Kumpel auch nach Willingen... sind aber ins falsche gefahren...  dort trafen wir dann noch  einen Kollegen der auch falsch war...
> 
> Nächstes Jahr schaffen wirs



schön das du uns an deiner blödheit teilnehmen läßt


----------



## Helius-FR (14. Juni 2009)

HB76 schrieb:


> schön das du uns an deiner blödheit teilnehmen läßt





Wann kommen den immer die Termine für das nächste Jahr ?
Ich glaub ich will da Unbedingt mal wieder für ein langes Wochenende mit Bike hin.
Also brauch man ja Rechtzeitig nen Termin um sich ein Zimmer zu Suchen...


----------



## trek 6500 (14. Juni 2009)

...geiles wetter am samstag !!!ideal für alles , was mit´m bike spass macht . hier auch noch `n paar bildchen !!! greez , trek6500  p.s. die jungs am nicolai stand waren wirklich super nett !!!


----------



## tokessa (15. Juni 2009)

Wir sind auch zurück, war ganz nett  Allerdings kein vergleich zum festival in wibe.


----------



## Marc B (15. Juni 2009)

Die Marathonstrecke war schön und hat Spaß gemacht (bin die kleine Runde gefahren). Bei einem so großen Starterfeld merkt man jedoch bergab ziemlich, dass viele Biker fahrtechnisch noch viel Spielraum nach oben haben, um mit Trail- oder Steilpassagen gut klar zu kommen und dabei Spaß zu haben

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## FalloutBoy (15. Juni 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> ...dass viele Biker fahrtechnisch noch viel Spielraum nach oben haben...



Sehr diplomatisch und schön ausgedrückt  Das gilt vor allem für den freundlichen Zeitgenossen, der mich gleich bei der ersten Abfahrt bei KM 5 durch hektisches Ausscheren und anschließendes Hinfallen abgeräumt hat  Aber egal, gehört bei sowas wohl dazu. Und beim Hersteller-Stand auf dem Festival wurde mir versichert, dass die Beule im Oberrohr auch gar nicht schlimm sei...

Fand Festival und Marathon im Übrigen sehr gelungen. Nur dass man in der Verpflegungsstation vor der Weiterfahrt auf die 90er Runde zeitweise so gut wie nix mehr zu Essen bekam, war etwas suboptimal.

Unterkunft für nächstes Jahr ist schon gebucht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (15. Juni 2009)

FalloutBoy schrieb:


> Unterkunft für nächstes Jahr ist schon gebucht



Sag mal den Termin für 2010


----------



## iglg (15. Juni 2009)

Tobi91 schrieb:


> Ich wollte mit nem Kumpel auch nach Willingen... sind aber ins falsche gefahren...  dort trafen wir dann noch  einen Kollegen der auch falsch war...
> 
> Nächstes Jahr schaffen wirs



Sche...., wenn man sich auf das Navi verlässt, oder ?
Manchmal sind Landkarten doch ganz gut


----------



## Helius-FR (15. Juni 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> Sche...., wenn man sich auf das Navi verlässt, oder ?
> Manchmal sind Landkarten doch ganz gut



Man sollte ein Navi nur Bedienen können.
Wenn man schon nich weiß welches Willingen man nehmen soll hilft die Postleitzahl.


----------



## Catsoft (15. Juni 2009)

FalloutBoy schrieb:


> Fand Festival und Marathon im Übrigen sehr gelungen. Nur dass man in der Verpflegungsstation vor der Weiterfahrt auf die 90er Runde zeitweise so gut wie nix mehr zu Essen bekam, war etwas suboptimal.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Mich und viele andere hat der Streckenposten einfach durchgewinkt  Eine Verpflegung *VOR *der Streckenteilung


----------



## FalloutBoy (15. Juni 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Mich und viele andere hat der Streckenposten einfach durchgewinkt  Eine Verpflegung *VOR *der Streckenteilung



Tröste dich, hab dort nur Zeit gelassen, aber nix zu essen bekommen


----------



## Wayne70 (15. Juni 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> VOR [/B]der Streckenteilung



Ja. Das war eher schlecht - da man auch sozusagen von der Strecke genommen wurde. Aber danach der Anstieg mit den Serpentinen, hat dann entschädigt. Ein wenig wie ein Stück der Olympia MTB Strecke - nur im anderen Tempo - zumindestens bei mir ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Catsoft (15. Juni 2009)

Mein Flasche hab ich extra vor der Teilung noch ausgetrunken, hatte ja mit einer neuen Füllung gerechnet. Die nächsten 20 Km ohne Wasser haben mich dann die Langstecke gekostet  Mit Essen kalkuliere ich auf Marathons eh nicht, da hab ich genug zur Selbstversorgung mit  Mit meiner Zeit war ich unter diesen Umständen mehr als zufrieden und die Strecke fühlte sich dieses Jahr doch schon nach MTB-Rennen an. Die letzte Jahre wäre ich mit dem Crosser wohl schneller gewesen 

Robert


----------



## IGGY (15. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen!
Ich fand es dieses Jahr auch super! Meiner Meinung nach ist das neue Gelände besser wie das alte, und die Strecke (mittlere Runde) war auch der Hammer. Ich fand es nur sehr erschreckend, was manche Leute so auf Ihrem Rad veranstalten, wenn es mal was technischer wird. Da fragt man sich, was machen die eigentlich mit ihrem MTB?
Kann mir jemand sagen, woher man die Bilder beziehen kann, die wärend des Marathons gemacht wurden?


----------



## Marc B (15. Juni 2009)

@Iggy: In Kürze wohl hier: www.marathon-photos.com

@Catsoft: Ich hatte auch am Ende nichts mehr, da muss ich demnächst mehr Food & Drinks von der Station mitnehmen...


----------



## IGGY (15. Juni 2009)

Danke


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (15. Juni 2009)

Hi, konnte durch meine Halsenzündung nur die mittlere Runde fahren, aber ehrlich gesagt hatte ich solch geile Trails wirklich nicht erwartet. Die erste Abfahrt des Tages war schon ein Brüller, so sehr gelacht habe ich schon lange nicht mehr.. 
Zum Glück war rechts in der Mulde eine weitere Linie die von Trinkflaschen gespickt an den stürzenden und rutschenden Asphaltcowboys vorbeiführte. Die technische Abfahrt auf der mittleren Runde war echt nur der *HAMMER*  
Das 2. mal nach dem Downhill in Plettenberg konnte ich den Federweg meines Bikes 130/125 mal wieder ausloten. Bin mit einer Gruppe von 2 Belgiern und einen Niederländer in die Sektion gefahren und war echt beeindruckt wie versiert die jungs auf ihren Ht sind. Als die Gruppe dann auch noch jemanden überholte musste ich reissen lassen und habe gewartet bis eine sichere linie zum vorbeifahren kam. 
Das war echt sehr Adrenalintreibend. Die Wurzelpassage im flachen war auch erste sahne  allerdings ist mir da jemand 2 mal ins hinterrad gefahren um sich dannach vom allerfeinsten abzulegen. Die strecke hat mal echt ein lächeln ins gesicht gezaubert. Das ist allerdings wieder verflogen nachdem der 13 km lange anstieg mir dann den rest gegeben hat.
Die Veranstalter haben aus dem Volksmarathon für Forstautobahnflitzer einen würdigen vertreter der RM Bike Marathon Serie geschaffen.
Das hat sich anscheinend auch vor dem rennen rumgesprochen, wo sonst bei schlechtwetter um die 3000 leute in den Startblocks standen haben sich bei sommerlichen temperaturen nur ca 1800 eingefunden.

Lg Chris


----------



## iglg (15. Juni 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Das hat sich anscheinend auch vor dem rennen rumgesprochen, wo sonst bei schlechtwetter um die 3000 leute in den Startblocks standen haben sich bei sommerlichen temperaturen nur ca 1800 eingefunden.
> Lg Chris



Ich glaube nicht, dass das daran lag. Die Zeiten wo in Willingen über 2800 Biker gestartet sind, sind schon lange vorbei. 10 Jahre schlechtes Wetter (ok, 2000 und 2003 war es tatsächlich gut, aber sonst...) und das Gefühl, vom der Veranstaltungsagentur immer mehr abgezockt zu werden, haben das Fahrerfeld ja schon jahrelang dezimiert. Der frische Wind, den PlanB da neu reinbringt, braucht halt seine Zeit. Und außerdem war ja erst 2 Tage vorher abzusehen, dass sich das Wetter zum guten ändert. So kurzfristig kann gutes Wetter ja nicht hunderte von Nachmeldungen auslösen.
Fazit : Ich glaube nicht, dass die Strecke abgeschreckt hat. Im Gegenteil, mich hat eine neue Strecke gerade motiviert, mitzufahren.



Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Zum glück war rechts eine weitere Linie die von Trinkflaschen gespickt an den stürzenden und rutschenden Asphaltcowboys vorbeiführte.
> Lg Chris



Ich bin aus Startblock E gestartet. Nach dem da schon über 1000 Bikes runtergerutscht/gefahren sind, gab es eigentlich kaum noch eine Linie, die man in dem Gewusel sicher nehmen konnte. Deshalb habe ich DA sicherheitshalber geschoben. Schade, aber schien mir vernünftiger.

Lästig fand ich, dass auch die neue Strecke über den blöden letzten Schlammanstieg führte. Die paar Meter, die man da fahren konnte haben es nicht gebracht. Man muss sich wundern, dass an der Stelle überhaupt noch Erde über dem Fels ist, obwohl da Jahr für Jahr m³-weise Erde in die Bikes und dann wegtransportiert wird ;-)


----------



## IGGY (15. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mich schief gelacht als ich in der ersten Abfahrt in dem Matsch auf die Rescue Motorräder aufgefahren bin und die nach meinem Zuruf "Wenga wenga" auf Seite gefahren sind. Einer der Motorradfahrer rief dann das gleiche im nächsten Berg. Der Sack


----------



## Marc B (15. Juni 2009)

Ich kam an der besagten Stelle gut runter, jedoch waren die anderen Biker eine Gefahr, weil man nicht immer genau vorhersagen konnte, in welche Richtung sie sich plötzlich bewegen oder absteigen. In Sachen Bremstechnik (gaanz viele blockierte Hinterräder....) und Bergabfahren können sich noch viele verbessern, das hat man deutlich gesehen.

P.S.: Werden die ganzen Trinkflaschen, Riegelverpackungen und Buff-Tücher eigentlich alle einzeln aufgesammelt?


----------



## retro82 (15. Juni 2009)

Ich war auch angenehm überrascht von den Trails auf der kurzen und vor allem von dem Trail auf der mittleren Runde. Hier hatten doch viele Biker zu kämpfen und es machte einfach Spaß Zeit gutzumachen.
Leider sind meine Qualitäten bergauf lange nicht so wie bergab und so wurde ich am nächsten Anstieg wieder geschluckt, aber so konnte ich wenigstens mit diversen Leuten eine Zeitlang mithalten, die mich sonst nur abhängen würden.


----------



## Wayne70 (15. Juni 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Ich kam an der besagten Stelle gut runter, jedoch waren die anderen Biker eine Gefahr, weil man nicht immer genau vorhersagen konnte, in welche Richtung sie sich plötzlich bewegen oder absteigen. ... QUOTE]
> 
> Da bin ich auch sehr gespannt auf die Bilder. Genau da wurde doch fotografiert. Sozusagen in Fallinie . Das gibt lustige Bildchen. Ich bin auch ganz gut runtergekommen und fande es sehr überraschend, aber perfekt so eine Passage zu haben. Besonders, dass die Passage recht lang war und nicht nur eine Bikelänge wie sonst vielleicht mal. Einmal in der Rinne drin, gab´s kein Raus mehr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jollyjumper85 (15. Juni 2009)

Haldenbiker TV hat ein Video für euch gedreht.... 

Ich muss es nur noch zurecht schneiden, deswegen bitte noch um ein "BISSLE GEDULD"!!!


----------



## keroson (15. Juni 2009)

Also Willingen hat sicher Spaß gemacht, abgesehen vom Marathon. 
Bin leider zu spät am Morgen zur Anmeldung und hab kein Startplatz mehr im A Block bekommen, dann B von vorne gefahren (und leider völlig den falschen Reifen drauf weil ich die Strecke vom letzten Jahr als Referenz genommen hab, dann waren die downhills doch ganz schön Furios..)

Bin dann auch noch 15 km vor dem Ziel falsch abgebogen und die Plazierung war somit im Ar***. 
Also was Strecken Absperrung etc. angeht könnte sich die ORga von Willingen von anderen Marathons noch ein paar Scheiben abschneiden.
Letztes Jahr kam uns in ner Abfahrt bei 50-60 kmh ein Auto in ner Rechtskurve entgegen. Dieses Jahr das, naja was solls.

Messe war OK, Nur so heiße Angebote wie die dt240s Naben letztes Jahr gab es diese Jahr nicht bzw. ich hab keins gesehen.


----------



## dontheogl (15. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mal von einigen Ausstellern ein paar Fotos gemacht, für alle die nicht da sein konnten 

*Hier der Link:*
Fotos Bike Festival Willingen 2009


----------



## Catweazl (16. Juni 2009)

keroson schrieb:


> ...
> Bin leider zu spät am Morgen zur Anmeldung und hab *kein Startplatz mehr im A Block bekommen, dann B von vorne* gefahren (und leider völlig den falschen Reifen drauf weil ich die Strecke vom letzten Jahr als Referenz genommen hab, dann waren die downhills doch ganz schön Furios..)
> ....



Hättest Dich halt in den Windschatten der Birgit Söllner reinhängen sollen. Die hat es von Block B trotz 2 Stürzen und einem Kettenklemmer bis auf ca. 50 Sekunden auf die spätere Siegerin geschafft.

Wirklich peinlich für den Veranstalter, einer solchen Fahrerin keinen Platz im 1. Startblock zu geben, nur weil sie sich nachgemeldet hat. 

Wenn ich dieses Ergebnis sehe, dann hoffe ich mal ganz stark, daß die UCI den Einspruch gegen die Disqualifikation in Garmisch stattgibt, damit eine würdige Deutsche Meisterin das Trikot trägt und nicht - wie die derzeitge - unter fernen liefen in der Bundesliga rumfährt, weil sie noch "nicht von Garmisch erholt" war


----------



## fritzbox (16. Juni 2009)

Catweazl schrieb:


> Hättest Dich halt in den Windschatten der Birgit Söllner reinhängen sollen. Die hat es von Block B trotz 2 Stürzen und einem Kettenklemmer bis auf ca. 50 Sekunden auf die spätere Siegerin geschafft.
> 
> *Wirklich peinlich für den Veranstalter, einer solchen Fahrerin keinen Platz im 1. Startblock zu geben, nur weil sie sich nachgemeldet hat. *
> 
> Wenn ich dieses Ergebnis sehe, dann hoffe ich mal ganz stark, daß die UCI den Einspruch gegen die Disqualifikation in Garmisch stattgibt, damit eine würdige Deutsche Meisterin das Trikot trägt und nicht - wie die derzeitge - unter fernen liefen in der Bundesliga rumfährt, weil sie noch "nicht von Garmisch erholt" war



Das ist nicht peinlich das ist konsequent


----------



## tzmtb (16. Juni 2009)

Morgen, 

ja die Birgit war verdammt schnell....
Konnte ein Stück mitfahren aber nicht allzu lang.
Sie kann ja noch froh sein das sie in B durfte.


----------



## lowersaxonie (16. Juni 2009)

ja isses nich schön hier alle  wiederzutreffen die am ersten berg links an mir vorbeigezischt sind...lol... platz 902 kl runde overall...sieger der herzen.


----------



## Catsoft (16. Juni 2009)

Moin!
Hat jemand die Mittlere Runde als GPS-Daten?

Robert


----------



## M900schorsch (16. Juni 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hat jemand die Mittlere Runde als GPS-Daten?
> 
> Robert



Wem es hilft, hätte die "kurze Runde" als GPS-Datei. 
Komisch ist nur das mir 1800 Meter Aufstieg angezeigt wurde, soweit lag mein Garmin noch nie daneben.
Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iglg (16. Juni 2009)

fritzbox schrieb:


> Das ist nicht peinlich das ist konsequent



Finde ich auch. Aufgestellte Regeln gelten für alle.
Außerdem gab es nicht Nettozeiten ?


----------



## iglg (16. Juni 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Moin!
> Hat jemand die Mittlere Runde als GPS-Daten?
> 
> Robert



Die gibt es doch auf der Website vom Bike-Festival ?!
Oder glaubst Du, dass die echte Strecke davon abwich und willst deshalb die Echtdaten ?


----------



## Wave (16. Juni 2009)

Metzkergiga4u schrieb:


> Zum Glück war rechts in der Mulde eine weitere Linie die von Trinkflaschen gespickt an den stürzenden und rutschenden Asphaltcowboys vorbeiführte.
> Lg Chris



Wehe du bist über meine drüber gefahren!


----------



## Wave (16. Juni 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## Catsoft (16. Juni 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> Die gibt es doch auf der Website vom Bike-Festival ?!



Wo?


----------



## Catweazl (16. Juni 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> Finde ich auch. Aufgestellte Regeln gelten für alle.
> Außerdem gab es nicht Nettozeiten ?



Klar gab es Nettozeiten. Deswegen hat Birgit ja auch den 2. Platz gemacht. Aber sie hätte das Ding mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gewonnen, wenn sie aus dem 1. Block hätte starten dürfen. Die Mädels aus dem 1. Block hatten im Gegensatz zu ihr ja die - übliche - Möglichkeit, den WIndschatten von starken Männern zu nutzen.

Dem Veranstalter war dies bei der Siegerehrung übrigends selber megapeinlich. Hätte die Dame bei der Nummernausgabe sich nicht geweigert, den Veranstalter bei Nummernabholung bzgl. Startblock zu fragen, wäre sie auch in den 1. Block eingestuft worden. So zumindest der VEranstalter ggü. Birgit bei der SIegerehrung.

Ihre Ergebnisse dieses Jahr ( 4 Siege, 1x Zweite, 1 x Dritte) hätten den 1. Block sicherlich auch gerechtfertigt.

Im übrigen wurden auch einige nachgemeldete Männer in den 1. Block gesteckt. Find das auch okay, wenn die Leistung dazu paßt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (16. Juni 2009)

Die kleine Runde glich größtenteils der Tour, die ich mit Volker Schröder im Sommer 2008 gefahren bin, als ich zur Recherche für den Top-Spot-Artikel dort war (MountainBIKE Magazin Ausgabe 02/2009). Artikel Web-Fassung inkl. GPS-Daten: 

+++ KLICK +++ (Tour "Diemelsee & St. Muffert")

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Rumas (16. Juni 2009)

Fotos sind online
http://www4.marathon-photos.com/scripts/index.py


----------



## Breezel (16. Juni 2009)

Stolze Preise! Knapp 20 Euro pro Bild, es sei denn, man wählt das "Digitale Gesamtpaket" für  29,90,- Qualitativ scheinen die Bilder von Sportograf auch besser zu sein. Obendrein auch günstiger, bzw. preiswerter. Nunja.


----------



## iglg (16. Juni 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Wo?




oops, die scheinen mit der neuen WebSite verschwunden zu sein. Schick mir mal eine pm mit deiner emailadresse, dann schicke ich dir die gpx-datei per mail. Die Daten der kleinen und der mittleren Runde hatte ich mir mal von der alten Site gezogen. Schade, dass ich nicht auch die Große Schleife habe.
Aber besser als nichts.

Gruß aus Lüneburg

Ingo


----------



## Catsoft (16. Juni 2009)

Breezel schrieb:


> Stolze Preise! Knapp 20 Euro pro Bild, es sei denn, man wählt das "Digitale Gesamtpaket" für  29,90,- Qualitativ scheinen die Bilder von Sportograf auch besser zu sein. Obendrein auch günstiger, bzw. preiswerter. Nunja.



Also ich hätt´ jetzt 20,-- für ALLE Bilder gelesen....


----------



## Breezel (16. Juni 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Also ich hätt´ jetzt 20,-- für ALLE Bilder gelesen....



ja, hab ich auch. aber sobald ich ein weiteres bild hinzufüge, verdoppelt sich der preis im warenkorb. mache ich was falsch? 20 euro pro bild, das wäre ja echt irre. bei aller wertschätzung für die arbeit der fotografen.


----------



## epic03 (16. Juni 2009)

und die sportograf bilder sehen auch besser aus...


----------



## Catsoft (16. Juni 2009)

Breezel schrieb:


> ja, hab ich auch. aber sobald ich ein weiteres bild hinzufüge, verdoppelt sich der preis im warenkorb. mache ich was falsch? 20 euro pro bild, das wäre ja echt irre. bei aller wertschätzung für die arbeit der fotografen.



Aus den FAQ:

Q: Bekomme ich alle Fotos meiner Startnummer mit dem Digitales Bildpaket?
Ja, alle Ihrer Startnummer zugeordneten Fotos sind auf der CD in allen Bestellvarianten. Im Warenkorb ist nur ein Foto zur Auswahl ihrer Startnummer sichtbar.


Wenn ich nicht alle Bilder bekomme...

Robert


----------



## Trailspezi (16. Juni 2009)

Catweazl schrieb:


> Klar gab es Nettozeiten. Deswegen hat Birgit ja auch den 2. Platz gemacht. Aber sie hätte das Ding mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit gewonnen, wenn sie aus dem 1. Block hätte starten dürfen. Die Mädels aus dem 1. Block hatten im Gegensatz zu ihr ja die - übliche - Möglichkeit, den WIndschatten von starken Männern zu nutzen.
> 
> Dem Veranstalter war dies bei der Siegerehrung übrigends selber megapeinlich. Hätte die Dame bei der Nummernausgabe sich nicht geweigert, den Veranstalter bei Nummernabholung bzgl. Startblock zu fragen, wäre sie auch in den 1. Block eingestuft worden. So zumindest der VEranstalter ggü. Birgit bei der SIegerehrung.
> 
> ...




Da haste recht! Die Blockeinteilung war für´n Eimer! Wir standen bei der Anmeldung, die haben sich dort aber geweigert einen Verantwortlichen zu holen um die Sache zu ändern! Aber mehr als Block B war nicht drin! Das dürfte bei den nächsten Verantstaltungen wohl kein Thema mehr sein. Denke das war ein dickes Ausrufezeichen von Birgit! Nur schade ,dass das in der Presse nicht so rüber kommt! 

Eine gewisse Frau Schwing hatte auf dem Straßenstück nach der ersten Verpflegungsstation durchaus schönen Windschatten. Und das war nur eine bekannte Stelle. Da gabs richtig Wind von vorne!!!!
Birgit konnte davon nur Träumen! War die ganze Zeit alleine unterwegs!

Letzten Endes waren es nur 51 sec.! Ich war trotzdem mächtig stolz!
Kleine Frau ganz groß!

Hätte ich im Vorfeld gewusst wie bescheiden das bei mir läuft, hätte ich meinen A Startplatz lieber an Birgit weiter gegeben. Mit meiner Leistung hätte ich aus Z starten müssen!

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## wiredonkey1984 (16. Juni 2009)

Also, Willingen war der allererste MTB-Marathon meines Lebens. Hab zwei Tage orher mein Bike fertig geschraubt, hab am Abend vorher meine ersten MTB-Schuhe geliefert bekommen und bin am Morgen des Rennens zum ersten Mal mit SPD-Pedalen gefahren...
... und ich bin nach der kleinen Runde mit 4 Stunden und 14 Minuten in einer, sagen wir mal eher bescheidenen Zeit echt glücklich im Ziel angekommen. Ich hab entsprechend keine Referenz-Strecke, an der ich Willingen hätte messen können. Doch, die Runde war ja echt mal genial. Die erste Abfahrt im Wald, das Wir-schieben-unser-Rad-kollektiv-durch-den-Schlamm und die ständigen "Ich glaub ich seh Sterne"-Rufe von hinten... einfach geil!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiredonkey1984 (17. Juni 2009)

keroson schrieb:


> Letztes Jahr kam uns in ner Abfahrt bei 50-60 kmh ein Auto in ner Rechtskurve entgegen.




Dieses Jahr hat uns bei einer ähnlichen Abfahrt ein Traktor mit hochgeklappten Heuwender-Gabeln am Heck die Vorfahrt genommen. Wer da nicht bremst, wird aufgespießt! Und nachdem der Traktor schön links am Rand gefahren ist und uns rechts Platz gemacht hatte (und ich zum Überholen bereits angesetzt hatte), schert der Eierkopp plötzlich rechts in ein Feld ein. Ich geh in die Eisen, weich nach links aus und bedräng unbeabsichtigt einen Mitfahrer, den es fast vom Rad geholt hätte...
Also, echt jetzt mal!


----------



## iglg (17. Juni 2009)

wiredonkey1984 schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr hat uns bei einer ähnlichen Abfahrt ein Traktor mit hochgeklappten Heuwender-Gabeln am Heck die Vorfahrt genommen. Wer da nicht bremst, wird aufgespießt! Und nachdem der Traktor schön links am Rand gefahren ist und uns rechts Platz gemacht hatte (und ich zum Überholen bereits angesetzt hatte), schert der Eierkopp plötzlich rechts in ein Feld ein. Ich geh in die Eisen, weich nach links aus und bedräng unbeabsichtigt einen Mitfahrer, den es fast vom Rad geholt hätte...
> Also, echt jetzt mal!




Blöde Situation, die wirklich schnell ins Auge gehen kann.
Aber was willst Du damit sagen ? Dass die gesamte MA-Strecke über ca. 8 h komplett gesperrt oder engmaschig durch Streckenposten gesichert sein muss ?

Dann würde es in der Region wohl bald keine große Zustimmung mehr für so eine Veranstaltung geben oder das Startgeld wäre so hoch, dass es bald keine Teilnehmer mehr gäbe. 
Kreuzungen und Abzweigungen waren ja gut gesichtert. Ich glaube, mehr kann man von so einem Jedermann-Rennen nicht verlangen. Dass die Strecke im öffentlichen Bereich nicht überall gesperrt und gesichert ist, wurde ja mitgeteilt.
Damit ist es halt so, dass man im Kontakt mit anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern so defensiv und vorausschauend fahren muss, als wäre man ganz normal unterwegs. Kostet vllt. ein paar Plätze, aber hilft, gesund ins Ziel zu kommen.


----------



## Metzkergiga4u (17. Juni 2009)

Wave schrieb:


> Wehe du bist über meine drüber gefahren!




 Das kann ich jetzt pauschal nicht ausschliesen, was lässte die auch überall liegen...


----------



## wiredonkey1984 (17. Juni 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> Aber was willst Du damit sagen ? Dass die gesamte MA-Strecke über ca. 8 h komplett gesperrt oder engmaschig durch Streckenposten gesichert sein muss ?



Du hast schon Recht: Man kann nicht vom Veranstalter verlangen, jegliche Straßen sperren zu lassen. Ich weiß aber auch nicht, ob die Anwohner nicht wenigstens informiert wurden. Der Bauer hinterm Steuer schien jedenfalls nichts von einem Rennen zu wissen.
Letztenendes klopfe ich mir einfach mal selbst auf die Schulter, weil ich dank meiner Bremsen-Wahl und meiner Fahrkünste sowohl überlebt, als auch niemanden gefährdet hab 

War ja ansonsten echt ein geiler Samstag... da fällt mir ein: Wer hat noch gleich was von "Regen und 8 Grad" geschrieben?


----------



## thomas79 (17. Juni 2009)

Mich haben die Staus am Anfang gestört, erst im Gänsemarsch den Berg hoch, und dann im Gänsemarsch den Trail runter. Das war letztes Jahr deutlich besser, da wurde das Feld erstmal auseinander gezogen.


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (17. Juni 2009)

WILLINGEN THE MOVIE!!!

http://gallery.me.com/saschagronau#100166

Ride and Smile

Jolly


----------



## Rumas (17. Juni 2009)

thomas79 schrieb:


> Mich haben die Staus am Anfang gestört, erst im Gänsemarsch den Berg hoch, und dann im Gänsemarsch den Trail runter. Das war letztes Jahr deutlich besser, da wurde das Feld erstmal auseinander gezogen.



der erste Anstieg zum Hohen Eimberg hat das Feld doch eigentlich genug auseinander gezogen, zumindest wenn man im Startblock B stand.

Ich fands auf jeden Fall besser als die 60 km/h Willingen Ortsdurchfahrt wie letztes Jahr.


----------



## bAd_taSte (17. Juni 2009)

Ich hab hier auch noch ein paar Bilder von den Wheels of Speed 2009 gefunden: 

Klick mich

Ich bin auch rumstehend dabei, am Sprung ins Steinfeld


----------



## Catsoft (17. Juni 2009)

Rumas schrieb:


> der erste Anstieg zum Hohen Eimberg hat das Feld doch eigentlich genug auseinander gezogen, zumindest wenn man im Startblock B stand.
> 
> Ich fands auf jeden Fall besser als die 60 km/h Willingen Ortsdurchfahrt wie letztes Jahr.



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wiredonkey1984 (17. Juni 2009)

Catsoft schrieb:


> Dem kann ich nur beipflichten!



Ich leider nicht. Ich war auch im Startblock B und hab mich zum Teil echt geärgert, dass man an langsameren Fahrern nicht vorbei konnte. Nicht, dass die einen nicht vorbeilassen wollten - sie konnten es bei dem relativ schmalen Weg einfach nicht. Und ist mal einer gestürzt (kam beim ersten Anstieg ja leider echt oft vor), mussten mindestens 20 Fahrer anhalten, absteigen, etc.
Hätte man echt eine breitere Straße nehmen können...


----------



## Catsoft (18. Juni 2009)

Das Problem hatten wir aber all die Jahre auch, trotz der besch**** Startstrecke. Selbst beim Dolomiti oder Swiss gibt es diese Probleme trotz ellenlanger Startsteigungen. Egal wie du die Strecke legst, kommt es bei den Massen zu Staus.  IMHO war der Start sehr gut gelöst. Ich stand übrigens in Block B ganz hinten, hab aber wohl ganz gute Beine und Durchsetzungsvermögen  Mein Schatz hat ähliche Erfahrung wie du gemacht, aber zäher Verkehr läßt sich nie ganz vermeiden.


----------



## iglg (18. Juni 2009)

wiredonkey1984 schrieb:


> Ich leider nicht. Ich war auch im Startblock B und hab mich zum Teil echt geärgert, dass man an langsameren Fahrern nicht vorbei konnte. Nicht, dass die einen nicht vorbeilassen wollten - sie konnten es bei dem relativ schmalen Weg einfach nicht. Und ist mal einer gestürzt (kam beim ersten Anstieg ja leider echt oft vor), mussten mindestens 20 Fahrer anhalten, absteigen, etc.
> Hätte man echt eine breitere Straße nehmen können...




Das war auf der alten Strecke doch viel schlimmer ?!

Da gab es doch regelmäßig den Stau bei dem ersten richtigen Anstieg rechts neben dem Feld. Spätestens da, wo der Teerweg in den unbefestigten Teil überging, stockte es, ohne dass man groß überholen konnte.
Da war der neue Ansteig auf diesen Elmberg von diesem Jahr doch geeigneter, das Feld auseinander zu ziehen.


----------



## IGGY (18. Juni 2009)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> WILLINGEN THE MOVIE!!!
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/saschagronau#100166
> 
> ...


Egal was du genommen hast! Aber kann ich auch was davon haben?


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (18. Juni 2009)

IGGY schrieb:


> Egal was du genommen hast! Aber kann ich auch was davon haben?



Es ist einfach nur positiver Wahnsinn!!!


----------



## wiredonkey1984 (18. Juni 2009)

iglg schrieb:


> Das war auf der alten Strecke doch viel schlimmer ?!



Naja, wie schon geschrieben: Ich bin noch nie vorher irgendeinen Marathon gefahren. Ich habe absolut keine Referenz. Aber wenn der Weg dieses Jahr deiner Meinung nach besser gelöst war, dann stell' ich mich wahrscheinlich nur an


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olaf flachland (19. Juni 2009)

Ich hatte im Startblock B keine Probleme. Ich war sogar sehr erstaunt, wie Staulos die ersten 5km gegenüber den Jahren zuvor aber auch gegenüber den meißten anderen Marathons ablief. Ich konnte sogar mit Schmackes in den ersten steilen Trail hinein (wo ich, sehr erstaunt, schiebende Leute vorfand). Das war für mich eh das Highlight der Veranstaltung. Was ein Spaß mit Matsch  Da hätte ich gerne noch mehr von (wenn ich weitere Änderungswünsche vorbringen darf)


----------



## SBIKERC (19. Juni 2009)

insgesamt fand ich es auch sehr gelungen
der Start verlief ganz gut, stand ganz vorne in Block D
bin schon am ersten Anstieg auf die anderen aufgelaufen, man kam zwar vorbei aber bis km 11 hatte ich nicht wirklich freie Fahrt da ich um zu überholen immer links oder rechts durch die Matsche bzw Äste musste
nächstes Jahr bin ich gerne wieder dabei wenn nichts dazwischen kommt
(ich mit der 1262)


----------



## keroson (19. Juni 2009)

Catweazl schrieb:


> Hättest Dich halt in den Windschatten der Birgit Söllner reinhängen sollen. Die hat es von Block B trotz 2 Stürzen und einem Kettenklemmer bis auf ca. 50 Sekunden auf die spätere Siegerin geschafft.
> 
> Wirklich peinlich für den Veranstalter, einer solchen Fahrerin keinen Platz im 1. Startblock zu geben, nur weil sie sich nachgemeldet hat.



Hmm, die ist wohl an mir vorbeigefahren als ich mich verfahren hab. Kann mich nicht Erinnern das unter den 4-5 fahren des B-Startblocks die ich am Anfang ziehen lassen musste ne Frau war.



iglg schrieb:


> Blöde Situation, die wirklich schnell ins Auge gehen kann.
> Aber was willst Du damit sagen ? Dass die gesamte MA-Strecke über ca. 8 h komplett gesperrt oder engmaschig durch Streckenposten gesichert sein muss ?
> 
> Dann würde es in der Region wohl bald keine große Zustimmung mehr für so eine Veranstaltung geben oder das Startgeld wäre so hoch, dass es bald keine Teilnehmer mehr gäbe.
> ...



Ich kenns einfach von anderen Marathon (Kirchzarten, Furtwangen, Singen, Schotten) das dann die Strecke wirklich abgesperrt ist. In Kirchzarten stehen die Hinweißschilder schon zwei Wochen vor dem Marathon. Eine Absperrband an jeden Abgehenden Weg gehört da sowieso zur Grundausstattung. Und an jeder Abzweigung wo Autos etc. Auftauchen steht sowieso ein Streckenposten. Auserdem stehen überall Schilder mit "Vorsicht Mountainbike Rennen" etc. 
Es kommt bei anderen rennen einfach nicht vor das Autos und Traktoren auf der Strecke rumfahren. Sie kreuzen vielleicht mal aber sie fahren nicht dort rum.
Schon allein aus Haftungsgründen sollte der Veranstalter da mal seine Strategie überdenken. Gerade bei den Leuten die um vorder Platzierungen fahren wird sowieso schon jede Kurve geschnitten etc. Ich möchte dort nicht Veranstalter sein wen mal eine Gruppe Spitzenfahrer in ner Kurve auf ein Auto drauf fahren.




Rumas schrieb:


> der erste Anstieg zum Hohen Eimberg hat das Feld doch eigentlich genug auseinander gezogen, zumindest wenn man im Startblock B stand.
> 
> Ich fands auf jeden Fall besser als die 60 km/h Willingen Ortsdurchfahrt wie letztes Jahr.



Fand ich auch. Ne mal im Ernst, desto weiter hinten man Startet desto größer ist das Staurisiko. Ich hatte auch kein Problem, ich bin aus der ersten Reihe gestartet, aber weiter hinten sieht das ganz anders aus.


----------



## wiredonkey1984 (19. Juni 2009)

keroson schrieb:


> Ne mal im Ernst, desto weiter hinten man Startet desto größer ist das Staurisiko.



Aah, das wird's gewesen sein! Hab nämlich den Start verpennt. Als der Startschuss fiel, war ich noch dabei, den scheiß Hügel zum Startblock-Stoppelacker zu fahren. Hab mich dann wie bolle beeilt, stand kurz im Startblock C und als mir aufgefallen ist, dass die sich alle nicht bewegen (und ein dickes "C" aufm Schild haben), musste ich noch unter der Absperrung drunterher und mich an den letzten B-Startet dranhängen. Naja, und dann räumt mal das Feld von hinten auf, wenn's 20 Minuten bergauf geht und man nicht vorbei kommt...


----------



## spudi (20. Juni 2009)

Jollyjumper85 schrieb:


> WILLINGEN THE MOVIE!!!
> 
> http://gallery.me.com/saschagronau#100166
> 
> ...



Also irgendwie hast Du sie ja echt nicht mehr alle! Aber ist ein lustiges Filmchen geworden...  
Aber was hat das nun mit dem Könich auf sich????

Karsten


----------



## Jollyjumper85 (20. Juni 2009)

spudi schrieb:


> Also irgendwie hast Du sie ja echt nicht mehr alle! Aber ist ein lustiges Filmchen geworden...
> Aber was hat das nun mit dem Könich auf sich????
> 
> Karsten



Wir haben bei uns in der Haldenbikergruppe einen Biker der unser Könich auf eine ganz positiv Wahnsinnige Art geworden ist.... und darauf basiert der Film....!!!! ; -)

Zum Könich gibt es auf www.haldenbiker.de unter Downloads Seite 2 ein kleines Video... "Mutantentreff in Winterberg".... da erfährst du mehr!!!


----------



## Metalbeast (22. Juni 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

gibt es die Streckenführungen noch irgendwo als .gpx oder .ovl Datei zum Download?
Würde gern mal an nem We hin fahren und die Strecke abfahren.

Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Marc B (22. Juni 2009)

GPS-Touren (auch Marathon dabei): 





> Die kleine Runde glich größtenteils der Tour, die ich mit Volker Schröder im Sommer 2008 gefahren bin, als ich zur Recherche für den Top-Spot-Artikel dort war (MountainBIKE Magazin Ausgabe 02/2009). Artikel Web-Fassung inkl. GPS-Daten:
> 
> +++ KLICK +++ (Tour "Diemelsee & St. Muffert" und andere...)
> 
> ...


----------



## wiredonkey1984 (4. Juli 2009)

Sagtmal, hat der Sportograf nicht auch Fotos gemacht? Sind die noch nicht online oder bin ich einfach nur zu blind...


----------



## Rumas (4. Juli 2009)

nicht sportograf, sondern marathonfotos

schaust du hier...
http://www4.marathon-photos.com/scr...ts/GKDE/2009/Sympatex Bike Festival Willingen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Physioterrorist (5. Juli 2009)

*Willingen 2009 Teil I*

Arbeitstitel:Wild Wild West 

 12.Juni, The Next Race-Weekend steht an.Diesmal gehtâs in den Wilden Westen nach Willingen.Geplant sind 123 km und die FÃ¼chse aus Nurde sind diesmal auch dabeiâ¦
Mittwoch war ich in Erfurt mit Crusher zur Checker-Runde durch den Steigerwald zum Riechheimer Berg. Mensch und Material testen.
Diesmal hat mein Hintern gehalten, dafÃ¼r hat Schluchti gelahmtâ¦Die Kassette war locker. Dank Crusher wurde endlich das ominÃ¶se Klappern von Malevil lokalisiert. Jetzt bin ich doch deutlich beruhigter, obwohl ich immer noch mein Schaltauge vermisse. Wird mir wohl nichts Ã¼brig bleiben,als noch eins nachzubestellen.
Komme wie immer viel zu spÃ¤t weg. 14.00 Uhr bin ich endlich unterwegs, da wollte ich eigentlich schon dort seinâ¦Vollgas Ã¼ber die B7 und da sind se schon, die Marshalls. Gibt wohl nen Steckbrief in Flensburg, das wird teuer, da werd ich mich wohl in der Legion melden mÃ¼ssenâ¦Aber vielleicht werd ich ja begnadigt, melde mich schlieÃlich als Freiwilliger bei General Custerâs verwegener Schar.
Einflug Willingen gegen 16.30 Uhr, hier ist schon der Teufel los. Die Marketender haben ihre StÃ¤nde schon aufgebaut, die Artillerie von Kanonen-Dale ist schon da und ein paar Trapper von Rocky Mountain, Pronghorn, Rotwild und Trek hab ich auch schon gesehen. Sogar Liteville und Santa Cruz haben ne Abordnung geschickt ,die Franzosen sind mit Lapierre dabei und Spezialisten und KopfgeldjÃ¤ger von Steppenwolf schleichen auch schon Ã¼berall rum. Scheint so als ob es den RothÃ¤uten diesmal an den Kragen geht.
Das ist Ã¼brigens der Preis fÃ¼r den Skalp vom HÃ¤uptling..





Zum GlÃ¼ck ist das Feldlager noch recht Ã¼bersichtlich,





schnell einen Claim fÃ¼r unsere Wagenburg abgesteckt und ab zum Einschreiben. C-Kompanie 892! Mittendrin, das wird ein schÃ¶nes Gerammel wenn morgen zum Aufbruch geblasen wirdâ¦
2 Stunden spÃ¤ter ist endlich die Scotty- Schwadron unter Commander Fox aus Nurde zur Stelle.





Commander Fox

Jetzt ist unsere Schwadron komplett, ein Schluchten-Scout und fÃ¼nf Scott-Rider. Halt da trifft noch die Nachhut aus Meiningen ein, also sieben Scottys. Da kann die Schlacht ja beginnenâ¦
Schnell die Wagenburg gebaut undân Bier am Halsâ¦





â¦und das Feuer an is eins. Da is unser Tross mal so richtig auf Zack.





DarÃ¼ber wird natÃ¼rlich die Einschreibefrist verpasst. Das heiÃt Morgen frÃ¼h aufstehen.Die letzte Nacht vor so ner Schlacht ist immer furchtbar, keiner kann schlafen und verdammt kalt ist es auch noch. Jeder ist in sich gekehrt und hÃ¤ngt seinen Gedanken nach. Naja Lebensversicherung ist abgeschlossen und Nachlass ist auch geregeltâ¦





Die Nacht der langen Messer

Und da es jetzt spannend wird wie immer an dieser Stelle Werbepauseâ¦.

by Physioterrorist


----------



## Physioterrorist (7. Juli 2009)

*Willingen 2009 Teil II*

MÃ¶chte noch jemand ein Eis? Eis? Noch jemand Eis?
*KEINE SAU WILL EIS, SCHER DICH RAUS UND MACH DAS LICHT AUS!!â¦ UND TÃR ZU!!!!
*


* RRRRUMMMS*
So, jetzt kanns weiter gehn in diesem Kinoâ¦
FrÃ¼h um 6.00 Uhr, Hektik in der Schwadron. Von 6.00-7.00 Uhr lÃ¤uft nochmal die Einschreibefrist und fÃ¼nf Mann mÃ¼ssen sich noch registrieren lassen. 7.30 Uhr dann der Start der Professionellen und KopfgeldjÃ¤ger. Ich bin 7.45 Uhr dran und der Rest der Schwadron soll in der E-Kompanie um 8.00 Uhr die Nachhut bilden.
Und dann Startaufstellung. Rechts und links nur Scharren mit den Hufen. Die letzten 30 Sekunden wiedermal AC/DCâ¦ 





Langsam wirds langweilig. GefÃ¼hrt gehts durchs Dorf zum ersten Anstieg, 300 hm am StÃ¼ck zum Entzerrenâ¦.Aber Entzerren is nich und von freier Jagd kann auch keine Rede sein. GemÃ¼tlich in Kolonne den Berg hoch und rechts und links kochen schon die Ersten. LÃ¼ckenspringen so gut es geht. NERV..Endlich oben und ran ans Gas, aber nicht lange. Die erste Abfahrt mit Schlamm und Modder, schon wieder Stau. Gibt doch tatsÃ¤chlich welche, die jetzt schon schieben und alles aufhalten. DOPPELNERV. Bremsen braucht man eh nicht. Mopedreifen-GabelbrÃ¼ckenfelgenbremseâ¦





Dann darf ich mich endlich auch ablegen, vor mir ist einer abgestiegen, TRIPPLENERVâ¦.
Trinkflasche hÃ¤tt ich auch nicht gebraucht, hier ist alles gepflastert voll davonâ¦Warum die das Zeuchs erst mitschleppen, wenn ses dann doch nur in den Wald schmeiÃenâ¦Tz,Tz,Tz.
Ãberall nur noch *Schlammbeine*, jetzt machts richtig Spass und vorwÃ¤rts gehts auch. HÃ¤uptling, dein Skalp ist meiner..
Endlich wirds Ã¼bersichtlicher und man kann sich mal umsehen. Da sind auch schon welcheâ¦


, 

 


Will grad Kontakt aufnehmen, da quatscht mich auf der anderen Seite ein ganz in weiÃ gekleidetes SchneeflÃ¶ckchen an. Aber aus dem Kauderwelsch von dem Kerl werd ich nicht schlau. HÃ¶rt sich wie chtergut,chtergut an.. Dann merk ich das er aus den ehemaligen deutschen Nordwestprovinzen ist und mein MME-Shirt mit der Salzkammergut-Aufschrift meint..ScheiÃ Dialekt. Gelbe Nummernschilder wÃ¤ren besser, da weiÃ man wenigstens gleich,woran man ist. Ich sage das es letztes Jahr toll war, er das er auch dort war und die 209 km gefahren wÃ¤re und ob ich auchâ¦ Ich erklÃ¤re ihm aber, dass ne Startzeit um 5.00 Uhr fÃ¼r mich viel zu frÃ¼h ist und ich auÃerdem erst nÃ¤chstes Jahr die lange Strecke fahre..Die Titten rechts haben schon die ganze Zeit vor sich hin gegrinst. Das MÃ¤del sieht verdammt gut aus und will auch den langen Kanten fahren,juhuh. Das kÃ¶nnte ein geiler Tag werden. Aber am Berg fÃ¤hrt se nen ganz schÃ¶n groÃen Stiefel. Im Flachen und bergab bin ich aber immer wieder dran. Am Diemelsee ist sie dann weg, sie bleibt am Verpflegungsstand und ich radel weiter. Schade war schÃ¶n mit dir aber der Scalp vom HÃ¤uptling ruft und ich lieg noch ganz gut im Rennen.





ZurÃ¼ck nach Willingen. Die erste Runde lief gut aber die Einfahrt fÃ¼r die Verpflegung hab ich verpasst. Ist aber auch saumÃ¤Ãig ausgeschildert. Und der Posten winkt mich einfach durch. Bin nicht der Einzige, dem es so ergeht. Schit, ich *MUSS* jetzt essen. Also wieder zurÃ¼ck zum Kohlenhydrate fassen. Ohne die Hilfe der Zuschauer wÃ¤r das schief gegangen und 5 Minuten hats mich auch noch gekostet.
Wie es mir in der zweiten Runde ergangen ist dann in Teil III.
So jetzt habt ihr Zeit, den Fuchs ein bisschen durch seinen Laden zu jagen. Werbepauseâ¦.


by Physioterrorist


----------



## Physioterrorist (8. Juli 2009)

*Willingen 2009 Teil III
*
Hoffe, ihr habt dafür gesorgt, dass der Fuchs jetzt mit Muskelkater total erschöpft in seinem Bau liegt und sich von seiner Füchsin pflegen lassen muss.
Weiter gehts auf unserer wilden, verwegenen Fahrt
Runde 2 beginnt nach meiner kurzzeitigen Orientierungslosigkeit an der Zielverpflegung mit dem sehr schönen Serpentinen-Uphill auf den Ettelsberg direkt unter dem Lift.Vorbei am Biergarten, lechtz, lechtz


Ham die da alle ne Meise?? Hier sind ja jetzt schon alle Voll gut drauf..
Dann ein ziemlich langer, verblockter Hohlweg-Single-Trail. Hopp,hopp,hopp über Block und über Stein Pferdchen im Galopp
Vor mir wieder ein hübscher Weiberarsch aber hier runter leider viel zu langsam. Hilft nix ich muss vorbei und AAARRRG, in Zeitlupe die Augen aufgerissen, übern Lenker flieg, Landezone checken, Klappen für den unvermeidlichen Bodenkontakt ausfahren Augen noch grösser und OIJOIJOIJOIJOI-Einschlag. Die Linie, die ich gesehen hab, war keine. Hinter dem Grasbüschel hat sich ein kapitaler Baumstumpf versteckt. Von ganz weit her ne Stimme, Brauchst Hilfe? Soll ich nen Notarzt rufen? Ich hör mich nur murmeln ne geht schon. Aber eigentlich könnt ich jetzt den Hubschrauber gebrauchen Alles sortieren, einmal durchgeschüttelt und aufs Bike geschwungen ist eins, hoffentlich hats kein Fotospion gesehen. Mit der Rolle hätt ich locker SCOTT ON AIR gewonnen. So richtig klar bin ich noch nicht und das Heck schlingert wie wild..Shit Durchschlag. Das Hinterrad ist platt. Montieren ist angesagt, aber meine Hände sind noch so zittrig, ich krieg den Mantel einfach nicht runter. Hinsetz und durchschnauf*DAS Rennen ist im Eimer, den Scalp kann ich mir abschminken.*
Nach 5 min bin ich endlich soweit, und neben mir hoppelt einer nach dem anderen vorbei..Schlauch raus, Schlauch rein und Luft rein, NEEE ne, die Pumpe zieht nicht, mit Topeak steh ich irgendwie auf Kriegsfuß. Ob die heimlich zu den Rothäuten übergelaufen sind?! Nach ner Viertelstunde erfolgloser Versuche Luft in den Schlauch zu kriegen, naht endlich Hilfe. Ein Artillerist Von Kanonen-Dales Truppe kommt den Hohlweg runter gejoggt, Schaltauge abgerissen. Jetzt sind wir schon zwei, die montieren. Bei ihm dauerts wohl noch länger. Umbau auf Singlespeed. Freundlicherweise leiht er mir seine SKS-Airchamp. Ich hab endlich Luft und kann den ganzen Rödel wieder zusammenbauen. Wenn du es zufälligerweise hier liest, großes Anbet

.
Hab mir leider deine Nummer nicht merken können. Ich hoffe dein Umbau hat geklappt und du bist noch ins Ziel gekommen..
Weiter geht die wilde, verwegene Fahrt, nur nicht mehr so wild und verwegen
Irgendwann bin ich unten. Im Wald sitzt ne olle Indianer-Squaw und sagt das es ab jetzt nur noch Bergauf geht.. Oh Mann, Scheiß-Ureinwohner..
An irgendeinem der vielen Uphills plötzlich ein ratloser Nordwestprovinzler,gradaus oder links rum?
Das Schild zeigt nach links du Blödmann! Nach links und immer den Berg rauf gekeult. Nach 10-15 Minuten fällt mir auf, dass es hier gar keine Reifenspuren mehr gibt. Jetzt werd ich auch unsicher. Von hinten kommt noch ein ganzeinschneller. Kurze Frage ob wir hier noch richtig sind. Naklar. Ok, ab jetzt bin ich nicht mehr Schuld. Nach weiteren 5 Minuten Bergaufkeulen springt plötzlich ein aufgeregter, wild gestikulierender Grünrock aus dem Unterholz. Ihr könnt euchs sicher denken, das blöde Schild ganz unten war einfach nur umgekipptKommando zurück und die ganzen Hömes wieder runter. Dickes Entschuldigung an die anderen 50, die dem Herdentrieb folgend, hinter mir her gefahren sind..
Damit dürfte die Karenz-Zeit für die dritte Runde auch Geschichte sein. Das Karma für dieses Rennen war von Anfang an ganz mies.
Weiter gehts auf unserem langen Weg. Immer noch viele lange Anstiege, durch Eingeborenendörfer und dann wieder so ein giftiger. Oben stehn zwei mit ner Kamera. Absteigen geht jetzt nicht, also hochgedrückt.
Oben dann der Kommentar: Super,hier fahrn jetzt nicht mehr viele hoch. DU ARSCH, ich wollt hier schon vor ner Stunde sein!!! Jetzt bin ich also schon bei den Bergaufschiebern angelangt
Ein, Zwei Anstiege weiter
Die Rothäute wenden hier ne ganz gemeine Taktik an, die Vorhut wird durchgelassen und die Nachhut dann mit chemischen Waffen angegriffen. Kaum bin ich auf dem Küppel springt auch schon son Krieger aus dem Gebüsch und Pfffffffft, Brille grün, Handschuhe, Fahrrad, Shirt alles grün.
Gemeinheit. Das widerspricht eindeutig der Genfer Konvention. Fürs nächste Mal muss ich mir da was einfallen lassen. Dann wird zurückgeschossen
Nach nem weiteren ewig langen Anstieg gehts rum um den Berg und endlich hör ich die Zielmusik. Das wars, einfach nur noch rein und ins Ziel gelullert.
An der Bikewäsche noch ein Privatrennen mit Doris Steenfatt um die letzte freie Pistole. Yeah, diesmal war ich schneller aber ich hatte ja auch 30 km weniger in den Beinen. Zurück zur Wagenburg. Die anderen sind natürlich alle schon da und haben ein Bier am Hals, na gut wollten auch nur die kleine Runde fahren.
Schnell duschen und dann ab zum Rodeo. Was passiert, wenn man sein Pferdchen nicht artgerecht hält, könnt ihr hier sehen.





Wenn se dann mal los gelassen werden, könn se ganz schön bockig sein. Kuckst du hier





hier





und hier.





So, das war mein Abenteuer im Wilden, Wilden Westen. Hoffentlich hattet ihr ein bisschen Spaß beim Lesen

Und zum Abschluß hier noch mal unsere verwegene Schwadron



 

 

 

 




 

 

 

*Fazit*
Kutsche muss ich still legen, neue Pumpe brauch ich und den Scalp vom Häuptling hab ich auch nich gekriegt
Scheiß-Wochenende  


by Physioterrorist


----------



## spudi (8. Juli 2009)

Danke für den lustigen Bericht! 
Beim Marathon in Riva hatte ich dasselbe Problem mit meiner Pumpe. 2 Ventilanschlüsse und die Luft kommt immer aus dem falschen...

Karsten


----------

